# Foot control's



## Mystery2 (Jul 1, 2018)

I have an older three phase Miller welder I've been workingon getting set up .
I have the phase converter built and am stick welding like a champ with it .
Now I'd like to get it set up for tig Welding as well and have run into a problem .
The remote amperage control and contactor are on separate three prong twist lock plugs .   Sure I can spend big bucks and buy a pedal from Miller that will plug right in  ,    but spending enough money that would buy a brand new working welder  on just a pedal doesn't make much sense to me . 
So I'd like to lose the two twist locks and convert to something a bit more easy and cheaper to get a pedal to work 
Any suggestions?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 1, 2018)

If you can find a cheap pedal with different plugs, you could probably fit it with new plugs to match the welder- you would need the
welder schematic diagram and would need to "ring out" the pedal with an ohmmeter.  But the variable resistor in the pedal may need to be changed also
So a little bit of detective work to save a bunch of money.  How much savings are we talking about here anyhow?
Personally I would try to keep the welder original in case you were to sell it someday
Mark


----------



## Mystery2 (Jul 1, 2018)

A new pedal from Miller is $850  so yea that's out . 
As to keeping it origonal and resell value , that's of very little concern to me .  I don't have enough money in the welder to care if I can ever sell it .
Re- Wiring it isn't an impossible task ,  and I knew I'd have to .


----------



## Silverbullet (Jul 1, 2018)

Some china stuff is compatible but not sure which...'?


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 1, 2018)

Wow 850? that is a lot.  Well if you have your eye on an aftermarket pedal we can help hook it up and hopefully get it working
What model welder?
Mark


----------



## Mystery2 (Jul 1, 2018)

The welder is a Miller sr-150-32.  From the mid 80's I'd guess . 
I don't have my eye on any specific pedal yet ,   I don't know enough about them yet to be able to give any real consideration to one over another .


----------



## b4autodark (Aug 2, 2018)

Skip the pedal and just do scratch start. I tigged pipe for years, can't use a pedal standing on a ladder. I just work in my shop now and don't use a pedal unless I'm doing aluminum.


----------



## Cadillac (Aug 2, 2018)

Here’s a pedal I got for my Miller dynasty. It was 150 bucks. It’s low profile and works great. Plug and play. Highly recommended


----------



## rwm (Aug 2, 2018)

Also the connector is probably available from DigiKey. I bought one for my newer Miller.
Robert


----------

